# TT RS Grill Black or Silver?



## berk192

I am about buy RS grill to my S-line Ibis White TT... Which one do you prefer? Go for black for more storm trooper look or go for silver to real RS look?























Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Cobstar

I prefer black. But both will look good. At the end of the day it's your car and your choice.

Looking forward to the after pics.


----------



## Igonher

Hey! From my point of view looks better grill black than silver, at least in our TT(I have the same IBIS white color). If you had a TTS maybe could be better silver but in a white TT with s-line I prefer(personnal opinion) the grill in black.

Other question... Your TT is FWD or QUATTRO? If is FWD I will buy without QATTRO logo but if is QUATTRO I will take with QUATTRO logo.

As Cobstart say at the end will be you decision!

Thank you!

Regards.


----------



## berk192

Igonher said:


> Hey! From my point of view looks better grill black than silver, at least in our TT(I have the same IBIS white color). If you had a TTS maybe could be better silver but in a white TT with s-line I prefer(personnal opinion) the grill in black.
> 
> Other question... Your TT is FWD or QUATTRO? If is FWD I will buy without QATTRO logo but if is QUATTRO I will take witho QUATTOR logo.
> 
> As Cobstart say at the end will be you decision!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards.


It is quattro  Thank you for all of your thoughts. They are very valuable for me. For now, scoreboard is Black 2 - Silver 0

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jhoneyman

Black on IBIS white will look good - Take away the silver please


----------



## Toshiba

Go with whatever you like, you wont get a consensus on here thats for sure...


----------



## Soundside

Black! Where are you bying it from?


----------



## berk192

Soundside said:


> Black! Where are you bying it from?


I'm going to buy it from a dealer on AliExpress. Maybe we can make a group buy to have some discount?  Anyone interested? I can contact with the seller...


----------



## sherry13

Talking of modifications, I recently saw a TT RS (mark2) (had the RS badge, fixed wing etc) but then realised it had 2 of the smaller non-RS exhaust pipes, found on the Sport models. Then I saw it had livery saying "Black Edition" (in font Times New Roman) AND S-Line badges on the side. It was as if it had appeared out of the forests of Chernobyl.

Anyway - in answer to the question, black! But watch yourself on Ali Express.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ashstan

I brought a silver and black grill. Im still waiting on the black one.

Brought a ttrs "style" thats silver and a ttrs grill in black it looks like a perfect copy to be honest. Think the black looks better not as in your face but each to there own

This is mine




























Not fitted obviously

This is the grill im waiting for










Notice the honeycomb isnt doubled up and theres a line at the lower half with smaller honeycombs. Quattro logo is bigger too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

If i do fit the black one then the silver is up for grabs if anyones interested. I think the silver looks better on lighter cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChritianTTS

Hey guys,

I have recently ordered a new TTS black edition in Ara blue & love the honeycomb grill.

Apologies for the noob questions.... do you have to order the side grills separately? The grill on the car when ordered, does the number plate mount come off? I really want to get a short plate but don't want the black mount visible.

Another vote for the black too...

Cheers!


----------



## Ashstan

ChritianTTS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have recently ordered a new TTS black edition in Ara blue & love the honeycomb grill.
> 
> Apologies for the noob questions.... do you have to order the side grills separately? The grill on the car when ordered, does the number plate mount come off? I really want to get a short plate but don't want the black mount visible.
> 
> Another vote for the black too...
> 
> Cheers!


Side grills are standard mate honeycomb too so they match well. If you look at mine the numberplate mount isnt on i can screw it on separately. My standard grill on the tt has the numberplate holder built in not sure about the tts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berk192

Ashstan said:


> I brought a silver and black grill. Im still waiting on the black one.
> 
> Brought a ttrs "style" thats silver and a ttrs grill in black it looks like a perfect copy to be honest. Think the black looks better not as in your face but each to there own
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fitted obviously
> 
> This is the grill im waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the honeycomb isnt doubled up and theres a line at the lower half with smaller honeycombs. Quattro logo is bigger too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Where did you buy them?


----------



## noname

Black black black..hate that grey looks like big cheap plastic


----------



## Ashstan

berk192 said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought a silver and black grill. Im still waiting on the black one.
> 
> Brought a ttrs "style" thats silver and a ttrs grill in black it looks like a perfect copy to be honest. Think the black looks better not as in your face but each to there own
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fitted obviously
> 
> This is the grill im waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the honeycomb isnt doubled up and theres a line at the lower half with smaller honeycombs. Quattro logo is bigger too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Where did you buy them?
Click to expand...

Alibaba mate i can put you in touch with the supplier if you like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

ManuTT said:


> Black black black..hate that grey looks like big cheap plastic


yea i think im going put the black one on il upload pictures when it arrives should have it next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID

I've got the all black one, looks the nuts on the car!

I'm over the moon with it.


----------



## Ashstan

JCS_AutoID said:


> I've got the all black one, looks the nuts on the car!
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.


Yea looks good in black, I think the grill looks better with the white quattro logo imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HannahTT

I was looking into buying the Black one with the Quattro logo, Where have people bought them from? also if you don't mind me asking how much are they?

Thanks Hannah


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle

JCS_AutoID said:


> I've got the all black one, looks the nuts on the car!
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.


Dayum. That's beautiful.


----------



## Ashstan

HannahTT said:


> I was looking into buying the Black one with the Quattro logo, Where have people bought them from? also if you don't mind me asking how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Hannah


Are you after black or silver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HannahTT

Ashstan said:


> HannahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into buying the Black one with the Quattro logo, Where have people bought them from? also if you don't mind me asking how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> Are you after black or silver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi I'm after the black on...


----------



## Ashstan

HannahTT said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into buying the Black one with the Quattro logo, Where have people bought them from? also if you don't mind me asking how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> Are you after black or silver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I'm after the black on...
Click to expand...

iv payed $400 shipped from china posted today so should have it next week il post pictures when i get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berk192

Ashstan said:


> HannahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into buying the Black one with the Quattro logo, Where have people bought them from? also if you don't mind me asking how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> Are you after black or silver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I'm after the black on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iv payed $400 shipped from china posted today so should have it next week il post pictures when i get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Where do you buy it? Can you share or PM me the link? Thanks.


----------



## JCS_AutoID

NoodleMcScroodle said:


> JCS_AutoID said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the all black one, looks the nuts on the car!
> 
> I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum. That's beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## berk192

Does anyone know the part number of original full black grill like we seen on the black line models? Maybe @ManuTT

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Ashstan

berk192 said:


> Does anyone know the part number of original full black grill like we seen on the black line models? Maybe @ManuTT
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


you can buy the black tts grill from xenonz. Co.uk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13

This lady on Insta has one for her TTS - and a great plate.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Soundside

Ashstan said:


> berk192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the part number of original full black grill like we seen on the black line models? Maybe @ManuTT
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi
> 
> 
> 
> you can buy the black tts grill from xenonz. Co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice! I can't decide if I should go for the black TTS or TT RS grille. I do not want to pose as anything else than a TTS, but at the same time I really like the honeycomb pattern on the RS.

Anyone got the black TTS grille mounted on a black TT?


----------



## Ashstan

Soundside said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berk192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the part number of original full black grill like we seen on the black line models? Maybe @ManuTT
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi
> 
> 
> 
> you can buy the black tts grill from xenonz. Co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! I can't decide if I should go for the black TTS or TT RS grille. I do not want to pose as anything else than a TTS, but at the same time I really like the honeycomb pattern on the RS.
> 
> Anyone got the black TTS grille mounted on a black TT?
Click to expand...

Not black but this looks awsome









Hope she doesnt mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

In my view its not pretending to be a ttrs if you get the honeycomb grill. If you stuck a big rs badge on it then yea but its just a grill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

sherry13 said:


> This lady on Insta has one for her TTS - and a great plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


looks really aggressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundside

Ashstan said:


> In my view its not pretending to be a ttrs if you get the honeycomb grill. If you stuck a big rs badge on it then yea but its just a grill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the picture, looks awesome with the black TTS grille.

That's true, would probably de-badge it anyway.


----------



## Phoenixred

I went with the black grill with silver surround. Think it strikes the right balance with remaining silver trim (tts) and the new 20 inch wheels I have installed.


----------



## Ashstan

Phoenixred said:


> I went with the black grill with silver surround. Think it strikes the right balance with remaining silver trim (tts) and the new 20 inch wheels I have installed.


picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixred

Will have to add one tomorrow as only installed them a few days ago.


----------



## Ashstan

Phoenixred said:


> Will have to add one tomorrow as only installed them a few days ago.


looking forward to them have you got any bumper removal tips?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixred

I must admit I tried to do the job myself but ended up having my local garage do it for 2 hours worth of labour. Didn't seem to be as straightforward as I wanted.


----------



## Ashstan

Phoenixred said:


> I must admit I tried to do the job myself but ended up having my local garage do it for 2 hours worth of labour. Didn't seem to be as straightforward as I wanted.


thats not what i wanted to here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixred

Im afraid its not clean. But here are some pics of my car with new grill. Have also had a sports exhaust installed. My mechanic did say it wasn't a simple swap out and a little tweaking needed to be done but cant be anymore specific im afraid.


----------



## Ashstan

Phoenixred said:


> Im afraid its not clean. But here are some pics of my car with new grill. Have also had a sports exhaust installed. My mechanic did say it wasn't a simple swap out and a little tweaking needed to be done but cant be anymore specific im afraid.


looks smart, nice upgrade. I have ordered a slightly different grill so hopefully should be a straight swap. Did the lights have to come out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundside

Phoenixred said:


> Im afraid its not clean. But here are some pics of my car with new grill. Have also had a sports exhaust installed. My mechanic did say it wasn't a simple swap out and a little tweaking needed to be done but cant be anymore specific im afraid.


Looks really good! Which exhaust did you get?


----------



## Phoenixred

Again pic is very dirty. I went with a Remus exhaust with Carbon tips. Strikes a good balance between louder sound but not overly droning on the motorway.

As a side note since changing my tyres from Hankook to Continentals must say the road noise is much less pronounced. So happy I changed


----------



## Soundside

Phoenixred said:


> Again pic is very dirty. I went with a Remus exhaust with Carbon tips. Strikes a good balance between louder sound but not overly droning on the motorway.
> 
> As a side note since changing my tyres from Hankook to Continentals must say the road noise is much less pronounced. So happy I changed


Very nice! Catback with active valves? Any videos showing difference in sound?


----------



## adr1ch

Apart from the ones from China on eBay where could I get a black one? 
Any help appreciated


----------



## Ashstan

adr1ch said:


> Apart from the ones from China on eBay where could I get a black one?
> Any help appreciated


Xenonz do mk3 grills price is inflated. Autoid store do too but just silver last time i looked. What style are you looking for there are two types of ttrs grill at the moment










This is "style" so similar. This is good if you dont want to copy the ttrs. The quattro logo is only engraved on black colour not white, supose u could vinyl it. The logo Is black on the silver










This one is pretty much spot on to the actual ttrs grill. Maybe a little too "wish i had a ttrs" but eash to there own

Iv only found one person on alibaba selling the second one. (I think is nicer) and theres one person selling on china ebay both colours for this style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1ch

I prefer the top one tbh. Seen one on eBay for £370ish but haven't seen them anywhere else


----------



## Ashstan

adr1ch said:


> I prefer the top one tbh. Seen one on eBay for £370ish but haven't seen them anywhere else


Iv got a silver one for sale looking for £280 just too get back what i payed im going throw it on ebay

Same as this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1ch

Not for me pal sorry, wanting a black one.
Don't think you'll have an issue selling that on here.


----------



## Ashstan

adr1ch said:


> Not for me pal sorry, wanting a black one.
> Don't think you'll have an issue selling that on here.


hope not mate

its on ebay now if anyones after one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle

Ashstan said:


> adr1ch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the top one tbh. Seen one on eBay for £370ish but haven't seen them anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> Iv got a silver one for sale looking for £280 just too get back what i payed im going throw it on ebay
> 
> Same as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How similar is this to the real deal? I can see why some people would want it a bit different but I'd actually want it 1:1 as possible.


----------



## Ashstan

NoodleMcScroodle said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adr1ch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the top one tbh. Seen one on eBay for £370ish but haven't seen them anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> Iv got a silver one for sale looking for £280 just too get back what i payed im going throw it on ebay
> 
> Same as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How similar is this to the real deal? I can see why some people would want it a bit different but I'd actually want it 1:1 as possible.
Click to expand...

have you seen the ttrs front end?










Its different to the grill your looking at.

Notice the line under the numberplate the ttrs grill is split into two sections. Upper honeycombs are bigger than the lower ones. Also the pattern is different on the two grills. Plus quattro is bigger and more angled on the real ttrs.

This is one i found









From china

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip_krd

Ashstan, Please tell me, where did you find this grill?
Thank you)


----------



## Stanyer

Has anyone had any experience removing the bumper. Do wheels need to come off ect? Any help would be good. Going to try to fit mine after xmas il post before and after photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFlash86

Now my baby looks really awesome...









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Flip_krd

TheFlash86 said:


> Now my baby looks really awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


looks great


----------



## Stanyer

Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

If anyone wants any tips on how to remove the bumper and change the grill. Let me know. Screw locations ect. Anyone can do it. Couple of hours to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erty

Well done, nice car.


----------



## johnny_hungus

Stanyer said:


> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very nice mate, may even be tempted to do that to mine!


----------



## Stanyer

johnny_hungus said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very nice mate, may even be tempted to do that to mine!
Click to expand...

Cheers mate appreciate it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip_krd

Stanyer said:


> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! Now I want this grille 
Please tell me where you bought this grill?


----------



## Stanyer

Flip_krd said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! Now I want this grille
> Please tell me where you bought this grill?
Click to expand...

got it from aliexpress mate just one supplier selling this grill. It did require a little altering to get it to fit but. But it was pretty much a straight swap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omer1636

Stanyer said:


> If anyone wants any tips on how to remove the bumper and change the grill. Let me know. Screw locations ect. Anyone can do it. Couple of hours to do
> 
> any chance you can send me instalation tips? (I've tried to sent you pm but no success).
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8SUltra

I will also buy the grill and would you ask me to give some assembly tips, which adjustments were necessary during the assembly?
If the Gill at the customs stopped, also before with Ali to order here costs the barbecue with dispatch 400, - would take the quite black also the quattro.
Thx :mrgreen:


----------



## ppdix

All of them look great guys! Congratulations!
I got one on eBay too for around 350 quid, shipped to the US... It took about 2 hours to install. Some things didn't quite fit right, like the parking sensors holes and the sensor cables had to be taped down and black electrical tape used to mask the colored cables... I cut out the euro plate holder screw guides and the factory piece that holds the trunk had to be chopped off about 15 inches on both sides. Otherwise it was pretty straightforward. Looks wicked on my 2016 Vegas Yellow TT. I will post some good photos soon. This is just a quick snap...
BTW. I also upgraded to an APR Stage 2 Downpipe. The car sounds like a drone or an airplane and it is almost 2 seconds faster than stock. I haven't been able to test it in cold weather but right now it's at about 3.7seconds 0-60... Faster than a TTRS for only US $1800... I'm very happy I have the fastest TT in Miami


----------



## Stanyer

TT8SUltra said:


> I will also buy the grill and would you ask me to give some assembly tips, which adjustments were necessary during the assembly?
> If the Gill at the customs stopped, also before with Ali to order here costs the barbecue with dispatch 400, - would take the quite black also the quattro.
> Thx :mrgreen:


i assume you are not in the uk, so il make this as simple as possible  jack to car up remove all screws attaching bumper to bottom of the car. 4 screws in front of each wheel. Two bolts on top need to remove plastic cover that surrounds bonnet release. Pull firmly by each light and it will pop out. I did have to adjust bottom of grill to fit bit took five minutes to trim off with a small hacksaw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8SUltra

Thank you for the installation information your TT looks very cool. Looking forward to good photos ...


----------



## TT8SUltra

@stanyer:
No i don´t come from the UK, I live in Austria ... thanks for the simple description, so it is easy to create without expert knowledge or expert tools. your TT is also daytona gray or?
Is the original TTRS grill made of one piece or of second pieces (top and bottom)?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Stanyer

TT8SUltra said:


> @stanyer:
> No i don´t come from the UK, I live in Austria ... thanks for the simple description, so it is easy to create without expert knowledge or expert tools. your TT is also daytona gray or?
> Is the original TTRS grill made of one piece or of second pieces (top and bottom)?
> Thanks for your help


yes i will get some nice photos when the weather picks up. It took me about 3 hours to do it first time. The grill comes in one piece. The bottom of the grill replaces the bottom black lip on the bumper to add strength because the ttrs has a colour coded lip so is bigger. So just trim bottom of the grill and it fit like it should.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Stunning Stanyer and very tempting.


----------



## Stanyer

moro anis said:


> Stunning Stanyer and very tempting.


thanks for the positive feedback 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

omer1636 said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants any tips on how to remove the bumper and change the grill. Let me know. Screw locations ect. Anyone can do it. Couple of hours to do
> 
> any chance you can send me instalation tips? (I've tried to sent you pm but no success).
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

sorry just seen this omer. Jack the front up. Makes it easier  should take around 2 hours. Its pretty simple. Remove the under tray. Plenty of screws. Theres two large screws on top of the bumper under the bonnet latch tray. 4 screws under each wheel arch, then pull. Give a good tug under lights it will come away. Then reverse  good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

new picture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8SUltra

@Ashstan: I'm looking for the RS-Grill (two parts) you found on E-Bay. Can you send me the seller, gladly also by PN.
I find only the one-part RS optics grill on Alibaba - THX


----------



## kenchan13579

TT8SUltra said:


> @Ashstan: I'm looking for the RS-Grill (two parts) you found on E-Bay. Can you send me the seller, gladly also by PN.
> I find only the one-part RS optics grill on Alibaba - THX


@Ashstan Same here. I'd like to get the 2 parts black grills. Couldn't find it.


----------



## Stanyer

kenchan13579 said:


> TT8SUltra said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ashstan: I'm looking for the RS-Grill (two parts) you found on E-Bay. Can you send me the seller, gladly also by PN.
> I find only the one-part RS optics grill on Alibaba - THX
> 
> 
> 
> @Ashstan Same here. I'd like to get the 2 parts black grills. Couldn't find it.
Click to expand...

Ok guys this is where i brought it from. It took me a while to get it sorted. You have to contact the supplier and ask for a sample. Which is one grill. In the colour you want. Takes around 3 weeks. I payed $400 plus custom charges. Bit better than $800. Quality and fitting was second to none. Good luck










Its alibaba.com or the app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinsundae

Hey, the last picture on the first post is my car... where did you get the picture? I only posted it on my personal social account...Ju st want to know where you got the picture from?


----------



## TT8SUltra

THX!



Stanyer said:


> kenchan13579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT8SUltra said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ashstan: I'm looking for the RS-Grill (two parts) you found on E-Bay. Can you send me the seller, gladly also by PN.
> I find only the one-part RS optics grill on Alibaba - THX
> 
> 
> 
> @Ashstan Same here. I'd like to get the 2 parts black grills. Couldn't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok guys this is where i brought it from. It took me a while to get it sorted. You have to contact the supplier and ask for a sample. Which is one grill. In the colour you want. Takes around 3 weeks. I payed $400 plus custom charges. Bit better than $800. Quality and fitting was second to none. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its alibaba.com or the app
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Stanyer

cinsundae said:


> Hey, the last picture on the first post is my car... where did you get the picture? I only posted it on my personal social account...Ju st want to know where you got the picture from?


Hi cinsundae someone is using it on alibaba as advertisement for a different grill. I guessed you knew










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8SUltra

Now the price ist $500 inkluding shipping.
I think the salesman knows now that he is the only seller and the price has been increased


----------



## Stanyer

TT8SUltra said:


> Now the price ist $500 inkluding shipping.
> I think the salesman knows now that he is the only seller and the price has been increased


ouch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinsundae

Stanyer said:


> cinsundae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, the last picture on the first post is my car... where did you get the picture? I only posted it on my personal social account...Ju st want to know where you got the picture from?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cinsundae someone is using it on alibaba as advertisement for a different grill. I guessed you knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh wow...No i didnt know this..I didnt buy it from alibaba either..I'll try to contact the seller to remove the photo. Thanks


----------



## 4433allanr

Black looks very cool.


----------



## Flip_krd

I broke down and ordered a full black grille :lol:


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Stanyer said:


> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Stanyer, 
I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).

Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.

I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)

Thanks in advanced.
Jeff


----------



## Flip_krd

Jiffy86TT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stanyer,
> I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.
> 
> I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> Jeff
Click to expand...

Just write in the search for "Audi TT 8s grille" on the Ebay, just checked, there is exactly what you need)


----------



## Stanyer

Jiffy86TT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stanyer,
> I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.
> 
> I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> Jeff
Click to expand...

hi mate difference is the one piece is just one continuous sheet all the way down the two piece has a step in it to allow for the large quattro at the bottom









Also the pattern is smaller on the lower bit. The grill still comes as one piece just the pattern stepped into two bits looks the nuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT8SUltra

Price is worth considering, but the original black grill costs 1.000, - Euro.
For the 2-part grill would be 500, - Euro + tariffs.
Has anyone who asked at the Alibaba dealer for a price, did he also give you 330, - + 180 shipping?

The second part simply looks better than the one-piece, because just original look


----------



## Stanyer

TT8SUltra said:


> Price is worth considering, but the original black grill costs 1.000, - Euro.
> For the 2-part grill would be 500, - Euro + tariffs.
> Has anyone who asked at the Alibaba dealer for a price, did he also give you 330, - + 180 shipping?
> 
> The second part simply looks better than the one-piece, because just original look


yes looks better thats why i got it haha. I payed $400 total

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Thanks for clarifying that Stanyer. I've found the alibaba listing but it's only pictured with a single piece grille and not in black. For anything else wanting to know about the price. I live in Sydney Australia and I got quoted.
$320 usd + $180usd postage. I'm still waiting on verification if this is indeed the 2 piece I am after. (IMO looks the best)



Stanyer said:


> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stanyer,
> I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.
> 
> I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi mate difference is the one piece is just one continuous sheet all the way down the two piece has a step in it to allow for the large quattro at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the pattern is smaller on the lower bit. The grill still comes as one piece just the pattern stepped into two bits looks the nuts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jiffy86TT

Found the eBay listing thanks! But so bloody expensive now! It's like 660+ AUD to my place


Flip_krd said:


> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stanyer,
> I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.
> 
> I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just write in the search for "Audi TT 8s grille" on the Ebay, just checked, there is exactly what you need)
Click to expand...


----------



## Stanyer

Jiffy86TT said:


> Found the eBay listing thanks! But so bloody expensive now! It's like 660+ AUD to my place
> 
> 
> Flip_krd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiffy86TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stanyer,
> I've been having heaps of trouble trying to locate the same colored grille as yours on eBay and Alibaba. I've been trying to purchase the same one as yours, but the sellers keep either giving me a complete black one (without the silver quattro) or the silver frame one (with black quattro words).
> 
> Also, what is the difference between a the two piece and one piece, I can't seem to distinguish the two.
> 
> I have a nano grey TT and really after that same grille (Black with Silver Quattro wording)
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just write in the search for "Audi TT 8s grille" on the Ebay, just checked, there is exactly what you need)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

its probably because it has had so much interest from people on this thread haha. Wish i had brought more when i did could have made a few quid. And it isnt really expensive when you think the car is £35,000 plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthaus

Stanyer...

Your car looks the nuts... a great improvement with the RS grill... :wink:


----------



## Stanyer

Matthaus said:


> Stanyer...
> 
> Your car looks the nuts... a great improvement with the RS grill... :wink:


cheers mate. 
Instagram is @iamstanyer  few more pics and stuff on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreamBean

Stanyer said:


> TT8SUltra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will also buy the grill and would you ask me to give some assembly tips, which adjustments were necessary during the assembly?
> If the Gill at the customs stopped, also before with Ali to order here costs the barbecue with dispatch 400, - would take the quite black also the quattro.
> Thx :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> i assume you are not in the uk, so il make this as simple as possible  jack to car up remove all screws attaching bumper to bottom of the car. 4 screws in front of each wheel. Two bolts on top need to remove plastic cover that surrounds bonnet release. Pull firmly by each light and it will pop out. I did have to adjust bottom of grill to fit bit took five minutes to trim off with a small hacksaw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

When you say you have to 'trim off' a piece with a hacksaw...do you mean taking off a part of the original car, or part of the new grill? I don't want to start hacking away at the original fittings! *shock*!


----------



## Stanyer

CreamBean said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT8SUltra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will also buy the grill and would you ask me to give some assembly tips, which adjustments were necessary during the assembly?
> If the Gill at the customs stopped, also before with Ali to order here costs the barbecue with dispatch 400, - would take the quite black also the quattro.
> Thx :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> i assume you are not in the uk, so il make this as simple as possible  jack to car up remove all screws attaching bumper to bottom of the car. 4 screws in front of each wheel. Two bolts on top need to remove plastic cover that surrounds bonnet release. Pull firmly by each light and it will pop out. I did have to adjust bottom of grill to fit bit took five minutes to trim off with a small hacksaw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say you have to 'trim off' a piece with a hacksaw...do you mean taking off a part of the original car, or part of the new grill? I don't want to start hacking away at the original fittings! *shock*!
Click to expand...

read it again "had to trim a bit off the bottom of the grill"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis4681

Hi Stanyer,
Did you manage to sell your silver grill ?


----------



## Lewis4681

Stayner
Got your PM but dont think i can reply, must be because im a newb. ??


----------



## Lewis4681

Can go through ebay if you want, does it come with a plate holder ?


----------



## Stanyer

Lewis4681 said:


> Can go through ebay if you want, does it come with a plate holder ?


Yes mate one was supplied with the grill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis4681

Ok let me know when it's listed then, thanks


----------



## Stanyer

Lewis4681 said:


> Ok let me know when it's listed then, thanks


 its up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

Checked with my local dealer , grill retails for around £880 same price for both / how is it so expensive, same price with TPS


----------



## CreamBean

When you say you have to 'trim off' a piece with a hacksaw...do you mean taking off a part of the original car, or part of the new grill? I don't want to start hacking away at the original fittings! *shock*![/quote]read it again "had to trim a bit off the bottom of the grill"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thankyou! Just ordered my 2016 TTS, arriving April 2nd. Ordering one of these grills next week!
Will it be able to go back to stock without a garage noticing do you think?
....And hello, just joined the forum!


----------



## Stanyer

CreamBean said:


> When you say you have to 'trim off' a piece with a hacksaw...do you mean taking off a part of the original car, or part of the new grill? I don't want to start hacking away at the original fittings! *shock*!


read it again "had to trim a bit off the bottom of the grill"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thankyou! Just ordered my 2016 TTS, arriving April 2nd. Ordering one of these grills next week!
Will it be able to go back to stock without a garage noticing do you think?
....And hello, just joined the forum![/quote]yes, dont think the garage will be bothered or even notice TBH im leaving mine as it is when it goes for servicing ect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

What's the concensus of opinion by the readers on the forum, I would like the black grill but with the grey surround on it, apart from a genuine audi one, who would people recommend buying the next best from in terms of quality from ?
Also does it look like a OEM part ?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Stanyer

kennowaybino said:


> What's the concensus of opinion by the readers on the forum, I would like the black grill but with the grey surround on it, apart from a genuine audi one, who would people recommend buying the next best from in terms of quality from ?
> Also does it look like a OEM part ?
> Thanks for any advice


Read the thread, all the answers to your questions are already on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

I have read the thread, was hoping that one of contributers to it would have comented that they were 100% happy and would recommend their purchase and endorse where they made the aquisition from
I didn't mean to annoy anyone, thread I found to be of great interest and thanks to everyone who contributed


----------



## Stanyer

Its no problem i wasnt being rude. On page 3 there is a list of places to buy. Alibaba is best place. As for quality there all the same grill from same place so no difference in quality just shop around for the cheapest. Fit just like oem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

kennowaybino said:


> I have read the thread, was hoping that one of contributers to it would have comented that they were 100% happy and would recommend their purchase and endorse where they made the aquisition from
> I didn't mean to annoy anyone, thread I found to be of great interest and thanks to everyone who contributed


mine took couple hours to fit. But like i said its all on the thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

Cheers mate / appreciated


----------



## kennowaybino

Ashton, you still have the grill that you were going to put on e bay at the end of last year ?


----------



## Lewis4681

kennowaybino said:


> Ashton, you still have the grill that you were going to put on e bay at the end of last year ?


Sorry bud, beat you to it.
Finally fitted excuse the dirty car


----------



## Stanyer

kennowaybino said:


> Ashton, you still have the grill that you were going to put on e bay at the end of last year ?


Sorry mate no 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

Lewis4681 said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashton, you still have the grill that you were going to put on e bay at the end of last year ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, beat you to it.
> Finally fitted excuse the dirty car
Click to expand...

Looks awesome mate, really suites white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis4681

Cheers, I like it, was a bugger to fit had to really wrestle it into submission but worth it, TTS style mirror caps goimg on this week to match.

Thanks again for the sale, was good to meet you and see your TT.


----------



## kennowaybino

Hi mate, we're you happy with the quality, did you have to alter anything on the cars construction to accommodate?


----------



## Lewis4681

kennowaybino said:


> Hi mate, we're you happy with the quality, did you have to alter anything on the cars construction to accommodate?


Quality is ok, wasn't convinced it was going t fit at first but with some pursuasion it does go in. Didn't touch the car, did take a bit off some clips on bottom of grill to help it fit however.

The bottom of the grill sticks out more than an OEM one would to gain the extra space for the Quattro lettering, but not too noticable.

The plate holder however was too short and had to file a bit off my plate


----------



## Stanyer

Lewis4681 said:


> Cheers, I like it, was a bugger to fit had to really wrestle it into submission but worth it, TTS style mirror caps goimg on this week to match.
> 
> Thanks again for the sale, was good to meet you and see your TT.


Yes mate, well worry it. i had to give mine a good thrashing to get it in too many clips haha, its a good fit when its in.

It was good to meet you too, top bloke.

Get some pictures up when u have fitted the caps, looking forward to seeing it. Cars looking lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

kennowaybino said:


> Hi mate, we're you happy with the quality, did you have to alter anything on the cars construction to accommodate?


Dont need to alter anything on the car its plug and play. Especially that grill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

Was going to place an order for one from ali express (who I gather supplies most companies, been informed there out of stock ,and mould for making them is broken and no date for repair


----------



## Lewis4681

kennowaybino said:


> Was going to place an order for one from ali express (who I gather supplies most companies, been informed there out of stock ,and mould for making them is broken and no date for repair


Xenonz-uk seem to have the same grill on ebay as do a few others

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB


----------



## kennowaybino

Thanks for your info mate, the one I'm after the (black with aluminium surround is out of stock)like every other outlet that I've tried, sure everyone buys them them from same suppliers in china, unfortunately there mould is broken


----------



## kennowaybino

Has anyone else on here tried in the last few days to order the black with aluminium effect surround ? 
The usual suppliers all seem to be sold out


----------



## kennowaybino

Has anyone been fortunate to source a ttrs grill recently? I'm looking for the black with aliminum surround, I've tried usual outlets in china ect but everywhere out of stock
Not prepared to pay audi price of nearly £900


----------



## Jasonw10

kennowaybino said:


> Has anyone been fortunate to source a ttrs grill recently? I'm looking for the black with aliminum surround, I've tried usual outlets in china ect but everywhere out of stock
> Not prepared to pay audi price of nearly £900


I've only just tried from the same supplier as stanyer but no luck! Struggling to find a 2 piece here also!


----------



## kennowaybino

Has anyone managed to purchase any of the grills recently ?, I'm sure aliexpress is the sole manafacturer and distributed them to various specialist outlets throughout UK and Europe. 
Unfortunately there mould for making them broke about a Month ago and looks like it's still not been repaired, 
So now none of the usual suppliers stock them now .


----------



## Stanyer

Hmm perhaps i should have charged more for my spare one  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

kennowaybino said:


> Has anyone managed to purchase any of the grills recently ?, I'm sure aliexpress is the sole manafacturer and distributed them to various specialist outlets throughout UK and Europe.
> Unfortunately there mould for making them broke about a Month ago and looks like it's still not been repaired,
> So now none of the usual suppliers stock them now .





Stanyer said:


> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stanyer (and other member posts) .... thanks sooooo much!!
> 
> Im in South Africa and I fit Monday (your featured grill, above) - the reality is I now own both featured (this thread) grills, not by choice - rather, accident!? Let's be serious... how the hell can a South African obtain these two (one = hen's teeth) TTS / TTRS Chinese made-grills, when (most of) the rest of the world, can't....Simple:
> 
> *THINK LIKE AN AMERICAN!!*
> 
> (AliExpress) Broken moulds.... pleeeease!
> (AliBaba) Request a sample, yes .... but how???
> 
> *AliExpress*
> China's biggest trade partner is the USA. Period
> USA demand is massive + free trade (no Duty) so be prepared to wait and wait ....
> China EMS 10 days (to my) Miami office / forward shipped to South Africa
> Colour= BLACK
> Cost: $375.00 - online retail (incl EMS)
> 
> *Answer:*
> If you have a USA friend, business associate etc - ship it EMS to the USA *first*, have them *re-route it*.
> If you live in the UK or Europe.... dont buy the all mesh grill on eBay(.co.uk) or online, locally.
> It originates ex China (regardless) with the Chinese manufacturing 24/7, all aimed at the US market.
> Believe it (ex USA) you'll receive it, in perfect packaged condition..."if it sells in America, it will sell anywhere"
> *Packaged Contents = 47cm (H) x 26cm (W) x 114cm (L)*
> 
> *AliBaba*
> This Grill (as above, Stanyer) is sold / 100 units neg.
> As noted elsewhere in this thread, to purchase 1 x you need to request *a sample*
> Besides the language barrier, believe you me (I tried) your'e wasting your time...
> Colour= BLACK
> Cost: $310.00 - sample retail
> 
> *Answer:*
> Don't speak/type Chinese....so what?
> Find a friend / business associate etc. who imports goods into your country from China - by container.
> I dealt directly with his / their English (Chinese) counterparts who negotiated on my behalf.
> It was that easy...
> 
> Thank you again, Stanyer.... Im thrilled besides, of all the MK3's in ZA (to date), only I can *boast your grill*!!


----------



## irony

Will your chinese friend help me too?

It has been almost 1 month I'm waiting for an answer about the sample from the alibaba guy...


----------



## hAudi

I wish I could say, yes... seriously!

Id love to help everyone wanting same.... but regretfully not.

I know first hand exactly were you're at? Any attempt (to purchase a sample) is an exercise in futility and an utter waste of time. If you cant find / know of a local importer of Chinese goods, head to the nearest Chinese Embassy. They will gladly help you with contact details (of) local importers.


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to purchase any of the grills recently ?, I'm sure aliexpress is the sole manafacturer and distributed them to various specialist outlets throughout UK and Europe.
> Unfortunately there mould for making them broke about a Month ago and looks like it's still not been repaired,
> So now none of the usual suppliers stock them now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stanyer (and other member posts) .... thanks sooooo much!!
> 
> Im in South Africa and I fit Monday (your featured grill, above) - the reality is I now own both featured (this thread) grills, not by choice - rather, accident!? Let's be serious... how the hell can a South African obtain these two (one = hen's teeth) TTS / TTRS Chinese made-grills, when (most of) the rest of the world, can't....Simple:
> 
> *THINK LIKE AN AMERICAN!!*
> 
> (AliExpress) Broken moulds.... pleeeease!
> (AliBaba) Request a sample, yes .... but how???
> 
> *AliExpress*
> China's biggest trade partner is the USA. Period
> USA demand is massive + free trade (no Duty) so be prepared to wait and wait ....
> China EMS 10 days (to my) Miami office / forward shipped to South Africa
> Colour= BLACK
> Cost: $375.00 - online retail (incl EMS)
> 
> *Answer:*
> If you have a USA friend, business associate etc - ship it EMS to the USA *first*, have them *re-route it*.
> *Packaged Contents = 47cm H x 26cm (W) x 114cm (L)*
> 
> *AliBaba*
> This Grill (as above, Stanyer) is sold / 100 units neg.
> As noted elsewhere in this thread, to purchase 1 x you need to request *a sample*
> Besides the language barrier, believe you me (I tried) your'e wasting your time...
> Colour= BLACK
> Cost: $310.00 - sample retail
> 
> *Answer:*
> Don't speak/type Chinese....so what?
> Find a friend / business associate etc. who imports goods into your country from China - by container.
> I dealt directly with his / their English (Chinese) counterparts who negotiated on my behalf.
> It was that easy...
> 
> Thank you again, Stanyer.... Im thrilled besides, of all the MK3's in ZA (to date), only I can *boast your grill*!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats awesome im glad you got one sorted, i must have been lucky to get mine and guess they are pretty rare, would love to see some pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Rare.... my friend, that's an understatement!

They've closed ranks (recognising *the global business opportunity*) and being businessmen (... like most Chinese!) - you haven't a hope in hell of purchasing 1 x sample grill! Seriously. You need someone (who speaks Chinese) in China to negotiate on your behalf.

Count yourself, extremely lucky and very fortunate....!!


----------



## hAudi

*HOW TO SHIP A TTS / TTRS GRILL* (ex. USA from China) and *pay "ZERO" import duty...*

1. When your Grill arrives ex. USA, have them (friend, business associate etc) remove *and trash* all attached labels, documentation (Chinese commercial invoice) etc. To be safe, have them open the package and check interior for same, then reseal.

2. Now this is VIP: Federal Express as we know is a USA company. If you live in a far off place like I do (South Africa) we have FedExpress BUT we don't have Federal Express *ECONOMY*. Have your USA connection ship your Grill, *FedExp Economy?* This service is afforded anyone who ships nationally or internationally ex. USA. Your package might take 3-5 days longer, but guaranteed FedExpress as we know is world-class so you'll receive it in perfect condition.

And believe it FedExp Economy is very affordable and soooooo well worth it....

3. Have your contact detail your FedExp Commercial Invoice as "Sample Grill / Value $100"

FedExp Economy (USA) = my Grill was injected into the US Postal system in Miami destination Memphis (FedExp Hub) = once received its then logged into the FedExp Exp global network

PS. I reside in South Africa, I purchase everything ex USA (Amazon.com etc) - all my purchases (iPads, iWatch's, Mac's you name it) are shipped from US retailers to my Miami office who then discard all retail packaging, invoices, guides, labels etc. My purchases are then repackaged and shipped FedExp Economy albeit as used (2nd hand) goods = minimal (if anything) import duty.

Viola!


----------



## Stanyer

Wow thats nuts well i guess the only other way to get one is via audi direct i guess at 4x the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Stanyer said:


> Wow thats nuts well i guess the only other way to get one is via audi direct i guess at 4x the price
> 
> Exactly... I detailed the above to (hopefully) assist those MK3 owners in far flung corners, like me!!


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats nuts well i guess the only other way to get one is via audi direct i guess at 4x the price
> 
> Exactly... I detailed the above to (hopefully) assist those MK3 owners in far flung corners, like me!!
Click to expand...

 you did well. Do you have any pictures? Have you installed it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Nope ... not as yet... Monday hopefully!

I actually paid $324.00 US as per PayPal (below) .... seriously, pal - your grill (iff you sell) is worth 10 x +.... the Chinese people I dealt with bugged me for payment, their email referred that they (manufacturer) had only 1 x sample available and a long list waiting to purchase (my sample)....if I didnt, EFT ASAP!

The *ONLY WAY anyone* can successfully purchase this (sample) Grill is by aligning oneself, with a Chinese importer. Without such, there is absolutely no ways, I would have gotten anywhere close to a sniff, let alone bite!

The manufacturer emailed me an image of an MK3 with it fitted (ex. China) which Ill post shortly.


----------



## kennowaybino

The mould for making the grill in China has been broken for around six weeks, they indicated that hopefully it may be repaired in the next week or so.
Gather they supply most outlets throughout Europe and the uk


----------



## hAudi

Their Chrome Grill .... I prefer the black!


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> Their Chrome Grill .... I prefer the black!


Yes black is nicer imo, i cant believe they haven't made more, i think i was first to enquire about this grill so got it cheap. Think they were unaware of the demand at the time i payed €300 for a "sample"







. Well if it comes off at anytime im open to offers haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

kennowaybino said:


> The mould for making the grill in China has been broken for around six weeks, they indicated that hopefully it may be repaired in the next week or so.
> Gather they supply most outlets throughout Europe and the uk


Doesn't make sense cause I ordered (from SA) using a SA Visa credit card (Ali Express) but with a USA shipping / billing address. Ive found when purchasing using a foreign CC on a foreign site the "billing" / "shipping" address can be anything you input... all they (supplier) want is your money and as a CC debit is immediate, nobody gives toss about your "billing" address.

I was kept updated daily (Ali Express) as to its production and shipment by EMS. Thereafter it took exactly 11 days to reach Miami. As noted they had my $ plus They had a USA shipping address and they certainly swung into action believing I was American.... yet I purchased from SAF!

Grill I purchased off Ali Express is:


----------



## hAudi

Here's proof.... see order date March 3rd 2017) etc

*Bottomline someone is bullshitting somebody* Broken moulds.... please!

Like I said, Think like an American / Act like an American (dealing with them) and they will do anything for that (USA) consumer driven society. .... if I can do it, why cant everyone else!


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mould for making the grill in China has been broken for around six weeks, they indicated that hopefully it may be repaired in the next week or so.
> Gather they supply most outlets throughout Europe and the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense cause I ordered (from SA) using a SA Visa credit card (Ali Express) but with a USA shipping / billing address. Ive found when purchasing using a foreign CC on a foreign site the "billing" / "shipping" address can be anything you input... all they (supplier) want is your money and as a CC debit is immediate, nobody gives toss about your "billing" address.
> 
> I was kept updated daily (Ali Express) as to its production and shipment by EMS. Thereafter it took exactly 11 days to reach Miami. As noted they had my $ plus They had a USA shipping address and they certainly swung into action believing I was American.... yet I purchased from SAF!
> 
> Grill I purchased off Ali Express is:
Click to expand...

Did you not get the two part grill? Different honeycombs ect ect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Stanyer said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mould for making the grill in China has been broken for around six weeks, they indicated that hopefully it may be repaired in the next week or so.
> Gather they supply most outlets throughout Europe and the uk
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense cause I ordered (from SA) using a SA Visa credit card (Ali Express) but with a USA shipping / billing address. Ive found when purchasing using a foreign CC on a foreign site the "billing" / "shipping" address can be anything you input... all they (supplier) want is your money and as a CC debit is immediate, nobody gives toss about your "billing" address.
> 
> I was kept updated daily (Ali Express) as to its production and shipment by EMS. Thereafter it took exactly 11 days to reach Miami. As noted they had my $ plus They had a USA shipping address and they certainly swung into action believing I was American.... yet I purchased from SAF!
> 
> Grill I purchased off Ali Express is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you not get the two part grill? Different honeycombs ect ect

----

I purchased both (far prefer the two-part) Stanyer, but best I keep both incase I / someone smackx the front end (God Forbid) .... the Ali Express Grill (image above) is seriously * Mickey Mouse* comparatively speaking - it looks cheap, it feels cheap (ie. Quattro LetterPress), compared to yours Stanyer (two-part)....

I have both aka: seeing is believing!! That's why yours is worth 10 x ++ ....


----------



## Stanyer

Yea that exactly what i did i brought both and sold the single piece to one very lucky forum member as they are so rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino

Least that's what Ali express told us (broken mould) I tried the usual suppers for one and all gave me the same reply / currently out of stock and hopefully get new supplies in the next few weeks
Going to purchase a new one from aiding at the over inflated price of £750


----------



## Stanyer

kennowaybino said:


> Least that's what Ali express told us (broken mould) I tried the usual suppers for one and all gave me the same reply / currently out of stock and hopefully get new supplies in the next few weeks
> Going to purchase a new one from aiding at the over inflated price of £750


ouch from audi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron

kennowaybino said:


> Least that's what Ali express told us (broken mould) I tried the usual suppers for one and all gave me the same reply / currently out of stock and hopefully get new supplies in the next few weeks
> Going to purchase a new one from aiding at the over inflated price of £750


If I wanted to buy one from Audi (depends on the price!), how to find out what the part number is?
Is there some website where I could find out, or do I need to contact the stealer?


----------



## brittan

Omychron said:


> If I wanted to buy one from Audi (depends on the price!), how to find out what the part number is?


Look in ETKA in the Knowledge Base.


----------



## kennowaybino

The parts dept usually match it with your registration number, but can go onto there system and give you it that way to


----------



## artyk

Stanyer said:


> Fitted mine today looks awesome. Im well happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi sorry for asking mate but do you know where i can find the grill u bought? I checked on ebay and ali express and didnt find it and i want it like yours. Cheers mate


----------



## kennowaybino

I don't think they are available as yet, the machine that moulds them has been broken for months, I am on there waiting list to be notified when new stocks are made , / I bit the bullet and bought an OEM from Audi


----------



## Rev

The mold for that grill probably costs $20-30k, so its not surprising that now its broken they haven't rushed to remake it :/


----------



## artyk

kennowaybino said:


> I don't think they are available as yet, the machine that moulds them has been broken for months, I am on there waiting list to be notified when new stocks are made , / I bit the bullet and bought an OEM from Audi


Thanks for the answer. Did you buy the black or grey One? Can u tell me the website name, price and if its possible a picture of the grill please? I really want tobuy one. Thanks in advance


----------



## hAudi

My apologies Stanyer....shouldve posted these images several weeks ago albeit, abroad on business.

As indicated in an earlier post I own both grills as featured in this thread. Given (per images) this grill is the easier of the two, too purchase (AliExpress) and in the interests of all concerned, I thought it best I have it fitted first...and post the results? I will post (Stanyers) grill in the next two months....

1. I had my Audi aproved Panel Shop *match the TTS side air vents to the exact same paint colour / finish* to the AliExpress grill - which arrived in Gloss Black. Besides having to remove the front end it was a straight swop to the OEM Grill (no modification). The end result is IMHO seriously wow ....amazing! The grill will arrive ex China with TTRS badge fixed to the top left identical to the OEM TTS badge - I chose to remove it.

2. The chin plate is Carbon Fibre ex OSIR USA. On its rear I also removed both the OEM Spoiler and Exhaust valance - replacing both with OSIRUSA Carbon Fibre. If your'e interested: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1524554

*PS. Its a load of snake-oil if youre told the mould has broken!?* What absolute rubbish.... I reside in Durban, South AFrica. I paid for the Grill with a SAF Visa card and had it *shipped to my Miami USA office first*, and then shipped FedExp Economy onwards aka: America rules whereas the rest of us, from a Chinese POV can suck the hind tit.


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> My apologies Stanyer....shouldve posted these images several weeks ago albeit, abroad on business.
> 
> As indicated in an earlier post I own both grills as featured in this thread. Given (per images) this grill is the easier of the two, too purchase (AliExpress) and in the interests of all concerned, I thought it best I have it fitted first...and post the results? I will post (Stanyers) grill in the next two months....
> 
> 1. I had my Audi aproved Panel Shop *match the TTS side air vents to the exact same paint colour / finish* to the AliExpress grill - which arrived in Gloss Black. Besides having to remove the front end it was a straight swop to the OEM Grill (no modification). The end result is IMHO seriously wow ....amazing! The grill will arrive ex China with TTRS badge fixed to the top left identical to the OEM TTS badge - I chose to remove it.
> 
> 2. The chin plate is Carbon Fibre ex OSIR USA. On its rear I also removed both the OEM Spoiler and Exhaust valance - replacing both with OSIRUSA Carbon Fibre. If your'e interested: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1524554
> 
> *PS. Its a load of snake-oil if youre told the mould has broken!?* What absolute rubbish.... I reside in Durban, South AFrica. I paid for the Grill with a SAF Visa card and had it *shipped to my Miami USA office first*, and then shipped FedExp Economy onwards aka: America rules whereas the rest of us, from a Chinese POV can suck the hind tit.


looking good. Out of curiosity why did you choose this grill over the other one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Three reasons:

1. Looks count: aka First impression.
Far easier to advertise / sell locally from a visual aspect. For example: a (prospective) buyer will relate to the South African License Plate. I could easily sell this Grill on eBay UK but the (outgoing) shipping cost will kill its sale. Total cost (locally for me) to remove front end / replace grill / spray side vents $200.00 I will sell the grill (locally) for $1000+ easily

2. Curiosity... I wanted to see first hand what the "other" ex Chinese MK3 TTS grill looked like fitted. Side-by-side the two step is IMHO the best choice given the "Quattro" base lettering.

3. As this grill was a straight swop and being a first ...in this part of South Africa - on close inspection depending on the angle viewed, the TTS body framework behind the grill the MK3 TTS body frame should be sprayed black. I knew this would be a problem and although I can (temporary) live with it, the one-step is guinea pig to the two-step.


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. Looks count: aka First impression.
> Far easier to advertise / sell locally from a visual aspect. For example: a (prospective) buyer will relate to the South African License Plate. I could easily sell this Grill on eBay UK but the (outgoing) shipping cost will kill its sale. Total cost (locally for me) to remove front end / replace grill / spray side vents $200.00 I will sell the grill (locally) for $1000+ easily
> 
> 2. Curiosity... I wanted to see first hand what the "other" ex Chinese MK3 TTS grill looked like fitted. Side-by-side the two step is IMHO the best choice given the "Quattro" base lettering.
> 
> 3. As this grill was a straight swop and being a first ...in this part of South Africa - on close inspection depending on the angle viewed, the TTS body framework behind the grill the MK3 TTS body frame should be sprayed black. I knew this would be a problem and although I can (temporary) live with it, the one-step is guinea pig to the two-step.


I used the crashbar cover off the grill i didnt use save painting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

hAudi - Your avatar is interesting as it shows a footrest that matches the pedals - something we don't get here in the UK.

Assuming that your car id right hand drive, is the footrest OEm or is that an after-market addition?


----------



## hAudi

Hi apologies for lengthy reply date....

You can purchase a RHS footplate at www.osirusa.com


----------



## hAudi

Stanyer said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. Looks count: aka First impression.
> Far easier to advertise / sell locally from a visual aspect. For example: a (prospective) buyer will relate to the South African License Plate. I could easily sell this Grill on eBay UK but the (outgoing) shipping cost will kill its sale. Total cost (locally for me) to remove front end / replace grill / spray side vents $200.00 I will sell the grill (locally) for $1000+ easily
> 
> 2. Curiosity... I wanted to see first hand what the "other" ex Chinese MK3 TTS grill looked like fitted. Side-by-side the two step is IMHO the best choice given the "Quattro" base lettering.
> 
> 3. As this grill was a straight swop and being a first ...in this part of South Africa - on close inspection depending on the angle viewed, the TTS body framework behind the grill the MK3 TTS body frame should be sprayed black. I knew this would be a problem and although I can (temporary) live with it, the one-step is guinea pig to the two-step.
Click to expand...

I used the crashbar cover off the grill i didnt use save painting

Time to install my "other" (Stanyer) TTRS Black Grill.... will do Monday


----------



## Stanyer

hAudi said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. Looks count: aka First impression.
> Far easier to advertise / sell locally from a visual aspect. For example: a (prospective) buyer will relate to the South African License Plate. I could easily sell this Grill on eBay UK but the (outgoing) shipping cost will kill its sale. Total cost (locally for me) to remove front end / replace grill / spray side vents $200.00 I will sell the grill (locally) for $1000+ easily
> 
> 2. Curiosity... I wanted to see first hand what the "other" ex Chinese MK3 TTS grill looked like fitted. Side-by-side the two step is IMHO the best choice given the "Quattro" base lettering.
> 
> 3. As this grill was a straight swop and being a first ...in this part of South Africa - on close inspection depending on the angle viewed, the TTS body framework behind the grill the MK3 TTS body frame should be sprayed black. I knew this would be a problem and although I can (temporary) live with it, the one-step is guinea pig to the two-step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used the crashbar cover off the grill i didnt use save painting
> 
> Time to install my "other" (Stanyer) TTRS Black Grill.... will do Monday
Click to expand...

Nice, good luck. You might have to trim a little bit of the bottom 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Hi Stanyer,

This Grill is *Different class*...?

1. Each honeycomb is *single edged* whereas the other (ex. China) is *double-edged*.

2. The lower two-step honeycomb is (almost) identical to the TTS OEM side honeycomb vents.

3. With this grill I have *no issues* with my 2 x front grill parking sensors - whereas with the other, they would randomly trigger? The reason is obvious... with the above they are exactly the same height road height as OEM Grill.

4. I had it installed by an Audi authorised Panel / Body shop. They made no modifications to the grill itself, as suggested. Rather they made minor modifications to the interior allowing it to be fitted perfectly, as landed.

Im thrilled with the end result - especially, given the number of compliments so far received!

Again, thank you...


----------



## hpz

Hi hAudi,

I would very much love to get this 2 part grill that you have installed on your white TT. May you provide a link or point me in the right direction where I could get the same grill shipped to Australia?

I believe this looks to be the one from zqrsu alibaba, but I no idea on how to order from there.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## doop82

Where do U get the TT RS copy grill from ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

Hi hAudi no problem at all. Happy to help at least one person. I have had so many request for that grill. Glad you got it fitted. Its amazing how good it is compared to oem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hpz

Hi guys,

Are there any electrical issues I should be worried about when removing the front bumper? eg. parking sensor wires or airbag sensors?

Also, do I need to reset any warnings after removing the bumper?

Thanks


----------



## Stanyer

hpz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any electrical issues I should be worried about when removing the front bumper? eg. parking sensor wires or airbag sensors?
> 
> Also, do I need to reset any warnings after removing the bumper?
> 
> Thanks


just watch out for the crash sensor. Everything else will disconnect, no errors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hpz

Stanyer said:


> hpz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any electrical issues I should be worried about when removing the front bumper? eg. parking sensor wires or airbag sensors?
> 
> Also, do I need to reset any warnings after removing the bumper?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> just watch out for the crash sensor. Everything else will disconnect, no errors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This may sound really silly but, when you say watch out for it (crash sensor), I assume you mean don't touch it?

Also, is the crash sensor connected to the bumper or on the chassis side?

Could you provide any other tips in terms of screw location, clips to look out for or any other surprises?

Thanks again


----------



## Stanyer

hpz said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hpz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any electrical issues I should be worried about when removing the front bumper? eg. parking sensor wires or airbag sensors?
> 
> Also, do I need to reset any warnings after removing the bumper?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> just watch out for the crash sensor. Everything else will disconnect, no errors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may sound really silly but, when you say watch out for it (crash sensor), I assume you mean don't touch it?
> 
> Also, is the crash sensor connected to the bumper or on the chassis side?
> 
> Could you provide any other tips in terms of screw location, clips to look out for or any other surprises?
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...

 the sensor hangs in front of the crash bar, its not attached to the bumper but it sits in between. Its pretty firm to be honest. Some one changed there TTRS grill to a different colour and did a really good writeup, with pictures of screws ect its pretty much identical to our bumper so its the same process. Give it a search its on another thread i think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1560873

I believe this is the post Stanyer is talking about.
Very detailed, and should tell you all you need.


----------



## brittan

Omychron said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1560873
> 
> I believe this is the post Stanyer is talking about.
> Very detailed, and should tell you all you need.


Just seen this: it's in the KB now for reference.


----------



## hpz

Thank you so much for the info! Many thanks!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Finally I have installed mine 8)



















No problem for the fitting of the grille (I didn't have to cut anything)...but problem with the parking sensor clips :? 
The sensor is not perfectly flush with the honeycomb, but is inside a bit, less than 1mm...so everytime I am at low speed it sound and I have to press the button on the dashboard to stop the sound! I have to find a solution to fix this problem :?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Update: With the VAG i've disabled the auto-engaging of the parking sensors at low speed so at the moment the car is driveable without becoming mad, but the problem is still there when you put in R or press the sensors' button...the front sensors are always red and they sounds!!! :evil: due to probably also for the lower position of the sensor from the original grille

I've measured the distance of the sensor from the lower lip/surround of the grille:
- original grille about 12.5 cm
- honeycomb grille about 7.5 cm

Now I search if there's the possibility with the VAG, to make them less sensitive or set the new height at where they are installed (if you see the previous gen R8, the parking sensors are on the lower part of the bumper).

So the grille is really fantastic but if you have the front parking sensors and yours car are lowered (my car is lowered 35mm from the stock ride height :twisted: ), you have to consider this problem!!!!

And at the moment I don't have a solution :? probably you have to modify the grille and try to install the sensors on the plastic protection where you have the plate but it's not an easy job because the sensor must be flush and not inside (like the plastic protection) because you don't solve the problem


----------



## dannyr7

Hi guys

Bought a 2016 mk3 about 3 weeks ago from a dealer, TT quattro. Love it, but I didn't realise the previous owner installed this grill aftermarket and I'm having the parking sensor issues as described... In slow traffic for no reason they're reading a false positive about a metre in front of the car.. Driving me mad!

Did you guys find a working solution? Can you share the details and or photos of how you done it? It's got me and my mechanic stumped.. The car is in warranty but Audi won't touch it, naturally..

Thanks in advance. What a car otherwise!!


----------



## Jacopo79

dannyr7 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Bought a 2016 mk3 about 3 weeks ago from a dealer, TT quattro. Love it, but I didn't realise the previous owner installed this grill aftermarket and I'm having the parking sensor issues as described... In slow traffic for no reason they're reading a false positive about a metre in front of the car.. Driving me mad!
> 
> Did you guys find a working solution? Can you share the details and or photos of how you done it? It's got me and my mechanic stumped.. The car is in warranty but Audi won't touch it, naturally..
> 
> Thanks in advance. What a car otherwise!!


Hi Danny! I see that you have the black roof on florett silver. Interesting! I have the floret silver too. Can I see some photo of your car? I want to do the same work on mine. Thank you very much.

Jacopo


----------



## Jacopo79

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> Finally I have installed mine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem for the fitting of the grille (I didn't have to cut anything)...but problem with the parking sensor clips :?
> The sensor is not perfectly flush with the honeycomb, but is inside a bit, less than 1mm...so everytime I am at low speed it sound and I have to press the button on the dashboard to stop the sound! I have to find a solution to fix this problem :?


Wow very good look! Where do you have buy it?


----------



## dannyr7

The silver is stunning and the black roof and wing mirrors compliment it really well. These are all I have, its actually coming back from the garage tomorrow... I was up sold on respraying the rear window frame and spoiler black, I think I might have been sold a dream!! :? Need to see it tomorrow morn... Not sure I'm convinced but with dark window tints it might work. I hope!

I mentioned above the previous owner installed an after-market grill, causing me a huge headache with the parking sensor (literally) but it looks great! Hoping to find a solution.


----------



## Jacopo79

dannyr7 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> The silver is stunning and the black roof and wing mirrors compliment it really well. These are all I have, its actually coming back from the garage tomorrow... I was up sold on respraying the rear window frame and spoiler black, I think I might have been sold a dream!! :? Need to see it tomorrow morn... Not sure I'm convinced but with dark window tints it might work. I hope!
> 
> I mentioned above the previous owner installed an after-market grill, causing me a huge headache with the parking sensor (literally) but it looks great! Hoping to find a solution.


Wow Simply awesome! Curious that in Dubai the 2.0 Tsi is labed "45 Tsi"...


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Summarizing

2 types of grille: RS Style (with the lower part of the honeycomb that is smaller, the grill is like divided into 2 parts) and Honeycomb grill (a single piece).

with the RS Style you will have no problems with the parking sensons due to the mounting point is exactly at the same position of the original grill.

with the other grill...well if you have parking sensors, could became a nightmare. the reason is that the mounting points of the parking sensors are lower of about 5/6 cm so they will sound all the time.

you have few solutions:

1) Using the VAG cable and disable the autoengaging of the parking sensor (they will only turn on when put the gear on reverse and obviously when they are on they sound!!! and at the front you are totally blind during parking movements and at the rear you will have no sound but you can see only the radar on the display). Not the best solution but the car became drivable and you don't became mad.

2) If you are able and have some skills, remove the bumper and place the parking sensors at a higher point, more or less 2/3 honeycomb block. you have to create a customized bracket and to make a clean look, cut the pre existing mounting point. With this solution the parking sensors will work fine.


----------



## Gazhill81

Morning all

Many of you fitted the below grille? Straight swap or does it need work? 
Sensors working ok?

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## Gazhill81

Another one


----------



## Jordz_ttrs

Black every time. I might be selling a front splitter for the rs soon as well if your interested


----------



## Quattro-ita

I've been always for the silver one...the 2tone effect looks very cool, especially when combined with aluminum wing mirror caps.
There it is 
I went for this grill only because a very good deal from a friend of mine. Mirror caps came from ebay.
Prices straight from dealers are definitely too high. Tell anybody the mesh grill is supposed to be around 1k euro, nobody would even believe you...
On the other side, I wouldn't ever have gone for the cheap china version, which is definitely a different design. How come people can buy those grill for over 400€???


----------



## tt-ho

Just got RS grilled installed today on my TTS .. couple modifications had to be done bottom plastic piece, otherwise it came out great! (purchased from ebay)


----------



## orelf12

Hey where did you get the grill from in the end? Is it from alibaba?

Also what did you need to do to the grill to make it fit?

Thanks


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys!! Is there a tutorial for install the new grill? I don't know how remove front bumper....
Every help will be very appreciated!! [smiley=book2.gif]

:-*

Jacopo


----------



## DPG

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys!! Is there a tutorial for install the new grill? I don't know how remove front bumper....
> Every help will be very appreciated!! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> :-*
> 
> Jacopo


Have a look on the Forge motorsport website for the intercooler instructions. It tells you how to remove the front bumper

From what I've seen that's the easy part, getting the old grill off and trimming the new one is the ball ache.


----------



## Jacopo79

DPG said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! Is there a tutorial for install the new grill? I don't know how remove front bumper....
> Every help will be very appreciated!! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> :-*
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look on the Forge motorsport website for the intercooler instructions. It tells you how to remove the front bumper
> 
> From what I've seen that's the easy part, getting the old grill off and trimming the new one is the ball ache.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much mate! Very good advice!


----------

